# RIP Steve Jobs



## shnaek (6 Oct 2011)

And here is the quote from him that I take inspiration from:

"Remembering that I'll be dead soon is the most important tool I've ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life," Jobs said during a Stanford commencement ceremony in 2005.

"Because almost everything -- all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure -- these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important."

"Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart."


----------



## flossie (6 Oct 2011)

I have been disgusted by the amount of jokes going around already on his death - really quite sad. I love the quotation you posted Shnaek, really puts things into perspective.


----------



## Latrade (6 Oct 2011)

There aren't many CEOs of top companies who's death would be the lead story worldwide for most of the day. Even less CEOs who would have a rockstar-like fan base.

There are plenty of books on Steve Jobs, the ones by his ex-colleagues are the better reads. Absolute meglomaniac for sure, but he knew how to bring people along with his vision and believe in his methods. Both of which turned out to be revolutionary and genius. 

I'm a fan boy, I've drunk more than my share of koolaid.


----------



## bullbars (6 Oct 2011)

flossie said:


> I have been disgusted by the amount of jokes going around already on his death


 
I've been surprised with people commenting/tweeting/posting about his death as if they personally knew him. Statements like:
 "it hasn't really sunk in yet". 
"So hard to believe he's gone"
As if they'd interact daily with Steve Jobs. My life will be the same tomorrow with or without Steve Jobs. He had Pancreactic Cancer from what I've read. It rarely ends well with pancreactic cancer, why are people so shocked by this.


----------



## DerKaiser (6 Oct 2011)

bullbars said:


> why are people so shocked by this.


 
No one is shocked, but in an age when so many people spend their working lives stuck to a PC and their leisure time stuck to their iPhone, you have to acknowledge the likes of Bill Gates & Steve Jobs have had more impact on people's lives than the Pope, Obama, Michael Jackson, etc.

I'm not one for hyperbole, but in 1000 years time I believe the advances in computing technology that have spanned the last generation will be seen as a huge step in how everyday human life developed


----------



## flossie (6 Oct 2011)

bullbars said:


> why are people so shocked by this.


 
People wouldn't make horrible jokes if it was somebody they knew, a friend, relative, etc. so i don't see why peple would do so not knowing the man.


----------



## bullbars (6 Oct 2011)

flossie said:


> People wouldn't make horrible jokes if it was somebody they knew, a friend, relative, etc. so i don't see why peple would do so not knowing the man.


 
I wasn't/wouldn't condone making jokes about this. It was more the point you'd swear people lived next door to the man and chatted every day.


----------



## bullbars (6 Oct 2011)

DerKaiser said:


> I'm not one for hyperbole, but in 1000 years time I believe the advances in computing technology that have spanned the last generation will be seen as a huge step in how everyday human life developed


 
Thats quite true. But Steve Jobs isn't solely responsible for all of this. he was a creative inventor but his death doesn't mean computer development doen't come to a sudden halt. 

Alan Turing, who was seen as the father of computers and key to the code breaking effort at Bletchley park during WWII, died at 41 but mankind still managed without him.


----------



## flossie (6 Oct 2011)

bullbars said:


> I wasn't/wouldn't condone making jokes about this. It was more the point you'd swear people lived next door to the man and chatted every day.


 
Sorry, i didn't mean that to sound as if you were making a joke or condoning it!


----------



## The_Banker (6 Oct 2011)

He is dead. The world will miss him as an innovator. But new ones will replace him. I am uncomfortable idolising him in death.
Better to wait a year and then write his obituary of greatness (or not as the case may be). Always came across as a bit of a meglomaniac to me but I suppose if you are gonna start off so many billion dollar companies and amass €8 billion you kind of have to be.

One fact that I was always uncomfortable with was that It is well known that Jobs had terminated all of Apple's long-standing corporate philanthropy programs within weeks after returning to Apple in 1997, citing the need to cut costs until profitability rebounded. These programs were never restored. 

I wont sleep any less tonight.


----------



## bullbars (6 Oct 2011)

flossie said:


> Sorry, i didn't mean that to sound as if you were making a joke or condoning it!


 
No Problem, didnt mean to drag the thread off topic.

I do recognise that he was a very creative individual and his initial inventions and return to apple in the late 90's coincided with a dramatic change in the companies future. It was the overly emotional reactions I was getting at.


----------



## Purple (6 Oct 2011)

bullbars said:


> Thats quite true. But Steve Jobs isn't solely responsible for all of this. he was a creative inventor but his death doesn't mean computer development doen't come to a sudden halt.



I suspect the man who came up with most of Apple's products over the last 15 years would agree with you. Probably the greatest industrial designer alive, Jonathan Ive


----------



## Latrade (6 Oct 2011)

Purple said:


> I suspect the man who came up with most of Apple's products over the last 15 years would agree with you. Probably the greatest industrial designer alive, Jonathan Ive


 
It's the simplest thing in terms of a truely great CEO in that he went out his way to surround himself with "geniuses", whether or not they were technical. But it's surprising how few do that.

By all accounts, his ideas were as simple as "we should do a phone" and then the designers and technical people get to work. 

I'll admit, it is strange that a CEO is made as iconic as he was and I've no doubts whatsoever, he manipulated it towards that. It was easier to get tickets for the Led Zeppelin reuinion than the developers conference. 

I don't think anyone is claiming the world will end now or that there will be no progression in technology anymore, I think people are just sad that he's died at a young age.


----------



## Sunny (6 Oct 2011)

Its sad that anyone dies at that age but like others, I struggle to understand the outpouring of grief. The guy was a superb businessman. Nothing more. He wasn't one of the worlds great Statesmen. It's another example of the celebrity world we live in. The guy deserves some well written obituaries but not flowers being left outside stores.


----------



## zxcvbnm (6 Oct 2011)

Sunny said:


> Its sad that anyone dies at that age but like others, I struggle to understand the outpouring of grief. The guy was a superb businessman. Nothing more. He wasn't one of the worlds great Statesmen. It's another example of the celebrity world we live in. The guy deserves some well written obituaries but not flowers being left outside stores.


 
Ok - maybe strangers leaving flowers is slightly OTT.

But his products were absollutely fantastic - and loads of people have them.

That iphone is brilliant. It really has made my life better.

It's not like the CEO of BP or some company like that died. Everyone - or most - can relate to apple products.


----------



## TarfHead (6 Oct 2011)

zxcvbnm said:


> Ok - maybe strangers leaving flowers is slightly OTT.


 
I saw a photo on the NY Time site that made me smile; people in Japan holding up iPADs with an image of a lit candle.

I wonder how, with time and perspective, history will describe Steve Jobs ? Someone associated with technological landmarks, like Edison, Bell & Baird, or just one of the pack with Gates and Ellison and Page & Brin and Zuckerberg ?


----------



## Guest105 (6 Oct 2011)

Condolences to his wife, 4 children and all those who loved him. He has been sick for over 7 years and now he is released from his suffering.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Oct 2011)

cashier said:


> Condolences to his wife, 4 children and all those who loved him. He has been sick for over 7 years and now he is released from his suffering.



Most important point in this thread.  May he rest in peace.   Health is wealth.


----------



## DB74 (10 Oct 2011)

http://gawker.com/5847344/what-everyone-is-too-polite-to-say-about-steve-jobs


----------



## Guest105 (11 Oct 2011)

DB74 said:


> http://gawker.com/5847344/what-everyone-is-too-polite-to-say-about-steve-jobs



Some of that stuff is quite distressing especially the disturbing account of child labour which in my opinion can never ever be condoned.  The guy was very philosophical in his writing, he didn't seem to put it into practice especially in the way of  philanthropy.  He certainly was no Bill Gates though maybe he did give privately.


----------



## onq (11 Oct 2011)

Purple said:


> I suspect the man who came up with most of Apple's products over the last 15 years would agree with you. Probably the greatest industrial designer alive, Jonathan Ive



I never bothered to check this.

Thanks Purple.


----------

